# All my girls



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Happy in the new coop!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How beautiful!!! And the chickens too, LOL


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you! We think so!!!


----------

